# Funniest thing to ever happen to you?



## ulrik (Aug 15, 2008)

well, i am not a emt yet but i want to know just how silly sometimes this job can get.


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 15, 2008)

*Funniest thing...Lemme give you two.*

(I've posted some here already).
Pizza interruptus: bought a pizza, spent the next six hours unable to eat it due to calls and runs, it slid around on the floor of the Cadillac all evening keeping warm over the catalytic convertor. So close, so aromatic..and yet, so far.

Called to man donw on park lawn near Nebraska state calital, very unique imposing tower. Officer arouses drunk, who denies drinking. Officer asks of he knows who he is...he does. Officer asks if he know what day it is. Friday...ok. Asks him what town he is in..says Omaha. Officer gently turned him to face the capital. "Oooooooooh...." he said, then off to the ER for eval of potential detox.


----------



## ulrik (Aug 16, 2008)

thank you for shareing.


----------



## BossyCow (Aug 18, 2008)

Had to be the guy who was having an 'allergic reaction'. He says that when his stomachs upset he eats Vicks Vaporub to settle it. But this time he had an 'allergic reaction' to it. Upon questioning, he's c/o lethargy and disorientation. Turns out that his other 'home remedy for nausea is taking a couple of benadryl and hour x 6 hours.


----------



## firetender (Aug 20, 2008)

I'd have to say the day I got revenge on my partner, a Vietnam vet, who had been psychologically harassing me for about a month.

Called to a suicide, we found a big man hanging from a garage rafter by a rope around his neck. Since he shot himself in the heart with a 22 caliber pistol, there wasn't much we could do but cut him down. And that's what I did after (even to my surprise!) I maneuvered my partner into position below so when the cut came, the body fell on him and pinned him to the floor.

I thought it was funny, anyhow


----------



## Blacke00 (Aug 20, 2008)

I like how you let the "patient" get in on it  =)


----------



## Aileana (Aug 20, 2008)

mycrofft said:


> (I've posted some here already).
> Pizza interruptus: bought a pizza, spent the next six hours unable to eat it due to calls and runs, it slid around on the floor of the Cadillac all evening keeping warm over the catalytic convertor. So close, so aromatic..and yet, so far.
> .



haha, done that one many a time, though I haven't thought to keep it warm like that :lol: . I don't know what it is about pizza, but it seems to get interrupted more than any other food. And apparently, it's not as great after the fifth or so microwaving


----------



## mdtaylor (Aug 21, 2008)

I have a favorite Boston Market that we like to visit for lunch. One day, raining, we settled in for a hot lunch only to be interrupted by a report of a man down at a local gym. Gathering up our half eaten lunch we scurried out of the dining area amid all the looks from the other patrons.

Of course, like most fitness centers, this one really did not like an ambulance parked out front with medics carrying off a customer, so we were disregarded while enroute.

Posted back at the same post, we returned back to that same Boston Market and that same booth to resume eating to the applause of the same patrons that are now just finishing their meals.

Some calls are easy.


----------



## Lisa (Aug 21, 2008)

*Not so funny...*

Went in to work my regular 24 hr shift. My partner is sick and calls in a part timer. He is affectionaly know as the ":censored::censored::censored::censored: magnet". We go along talking, checking off the truck ect... In walks a EMT student who starts saying this is her 2nd clinical and she has never seen a stabbing, GSW...blah blah blah. 3 minutes later we get toned out for a stabbing!!  Second call of the day was a CHF pt not breathing well..turned into a code.
After 5 calls I made her go home!! Gotta love the students, they always bring in the customers!


----------



## aussieemt1980 (Oct 3, 2008)

after the 5th activation in 15 minutes at a motorcycling event last week, i got a queer look from an official when i asked for virgin to sacrifice to the ems gods.

It started when somebody came up, said, "you look bored and we hope you have a quiet day!" 5 minutes later, the first pt rocked up, my wife rang and said "ah well, only 2 more to go..... [patients]"

the rule on that one, every new client I go to, I get 3 patients and 1 transport on average.


----------



## Mongoose (Nov 7, 2008)

*Viva la Mexico*

74yo 350lb male c/c difficulty breathing demanding to be allowed to urinate. We pulled over, sat him up, handed him the pee jug, and listened for the next five minutes to "I can't find it I can't find it oh dear god i have to piss so bad can you help me? can you see it? am I close to it? Help me out here!" The dude was panicking...the medic finally guided his hand to "it" and the patient relieved himself.


----------



## FF-EMT Diver (Nov 7, 2008)

OMG that is just plain HILARIOUS!!!!!!!


----------



## HotelCo (Nov 8, 2008)

mycrofft said:


> Called to man donw on park lawn near Nebraska state calital, very unique imposing tower. Officer arouses drunk, who denies drinking. Officer asks of he knows who he is...he does. Officer asks if he know what day it is. Friday...ok. Asks him what town he is in..says Omaha. Officer gently turned him to face the capital. "Oooooooooh...." he said, then off to the ER for eval of potential detox.



Took me a while to realize that Omaha isn't the state capital. I was trying to figure out where the funny was... finally found it.


----------



## Ryanpfd (Nov 23, 2008)

had to be the eighteen year old female drunk getting arrested...yelling "i cant breath!! Im suffocating" on the top of her lungs...ohh yeah that was at 3am...


----------



## ride2k (Nov 25, 2008)

I was riding along with the ambulance before I got my EMT. All morning I was complaining I needed a belt, and we were finally headed to my house in the ambulance to pick one up. On the way we got a call on the highway and I was bending down to get the plastic wrapper from the c-collar. Well my underwear was hanging out, because of my lack of belt. 
Later we were talking about how all the cops that were there were apparently checking out my butt. I was jokingly complaining that the white underwear I was wearing wasn't hot enough. Now everytime I see the guys who I was riding with, they always ask me "what color?".


----------



## emtashleyb (Nov 26, 2008)

I was riding along with an als unit one night we got dispacthed to the pilice station for the ever so popular "sick subject". We get there and what we thought was a lady was sitting on the bench rasing hell.Turns out according to her liscense she was really a he and s/he was extremely drunk telling us we are the cops and s/he needed hiv medicene. The driver couldnt contain himself anymore he turned around laughing making me burst into a fit of laughter oh the things you see in baltimore city. S/he refused and we got out of there quickly after s/he spit at us. 


This past weekend we got dispacthed to non-emergent back pain (not sure why we were dispatched a taxi would have been alot cheaper). Pick up one of our regulars who is wearing some sort of pimp suit. He begins to tell us how pretty we are and how he just loves it when we come to get him repeating how he must have died and gone to heaven lord have mercy we must be angels he did that for oh 15 minutes then began to sing to us goin through the chorus of I believe I can fly over and over and over. Just goes to show when you think people cant get any weirder on you think again


----------



## MedicMeJJB (Nov 26, 2008)

Working in ER, couple gets brought in from MVA, results in an ER fight between girlfriend in car accident and the boyfriends wife who was called since he was involved in an accident.

ECF patient removes colostomy bag closure (clip) to put into her hair as a barrett.... :glare:


----------



## BossyCow (Nov 26, 2008)

MVA, three am. Guy had a fight with his girlfriend.. she streamed out of the house.. naked.. with 'breathing troubles' he went after her.. she wouldn't get into his truck and he got mad.. so he whipped the truck around to go home and rolled it onto its side... 

His injurires? Degloved his left hand from the pinkie down..and broke a couple of bones in his arm. Apparently it was out the window when the truck rolled. 
I may be slow.. but I had to have it explained to me in detail why he had his hand out the window. He was doing the middle finger salute when the truck rolled.


----------



## traumateam1 (Nov 26, 2008)

*Thanks for the laugh!*



BossyCow said:


> MVA, three am. Guy had a fight with his girlfriend.. she streamed out of the house.. naked.. with 'breathing troubles' he went after her.. she wouldn't get into his truck and he got mad.. so he whipped the truck around to go home and rolled it onto its side...
> 
> His injurires? Degloved his left hand from the pinkie down..and broke a couple of bones in his arm. Apparently it was out the window when the truck rolled.
> I may be slow.. but I had to have it explained to me in detail why he had his hand out the window. He was doing the middle finger salute when the truck rolled.



lmao! (10 char.)


----------



## fortsmithman (Nov 27, 2008)

BossyCow said:


> MVA, three am. Guy had a fight with his girlfriend.. she streamed out of the house.. naked.. with 'breathing troubles' he went after her.. she wouldn't get into his truck and he got mad.. so he whipped the truck around to go home and rolled it onto its side...
> 
> His injurires? Degloved his left hand from the pinkie down..and broke a couple of bones in his arm. Apparently it was out the window when the truck rolled.
> I may be slow.. but I had to have it explained to me in detail why he had his hand out the window. He was doing the middle finger salute when the truck rolled.




Hahahahaha roflmao


----------



## RESQ_5_1 (Nov 27, 2008)

We were recently covering another station in our health region. Got toned out for a "sick person", 26D3. The Delta designation is due to our patient having "abnormal breathing". We get sent to a very tiny town in rural Alberta that is an hour away, going hot. We get on scene and find out they are closer by 1/2 the distance from another town also within our health region. Turns out our short (but wide) female pt is suffering from a wicked case of Gout. That's right, we went lights and sirens for an hour for Gout. Best part was, we were told it was a beige house by the railroad tracks. But, the train doesn't go through there anymore so they took the tracks out. 

BTW, our initial BP on scene was 198/102


----------

